
One Zoom to Rule Them All – Lord of the Rings Cast Reunited [video] - _bxg1
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_U0S6x_kCs&feature=emb_title
======
verdverm
The title does not match what the video actually is, I'm not sure what it was,
stopped after ten seconds of what seemed like a music video ?

~~~
_bxg1
It's a very long and kind of annoying intro for the channel

